# Welche Farben harmonieren



## Crake (17. Juni 2003)

Hi Leute!
mich hat auch das Tribal Fever gepackt und nach langer Zeit gefällt mir nun was so gut, daß ich plane, meine Formen zu kolorieren bzw. mit Farben rumzuspielen (just4fun). Wichtig ist, daß die Farben, die meine Pics zieren sollen, harmonieren, wobei dies letztlich bedeutet, daß sie eine Intention untermauern sollen.
Nun meine Frage: Gibt es irgendwo im Web Tabellen, wo man Farben gegenübergestellt sieht; d.h. sehen kann "was mit wem" z.B. Spannungen erzeugt oder Ruhe ausstrahlt usw.?
Vielen Dank im voraus
Crake


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Juni 2003)

Sorry für Einzeiler: http://www.metacolor.de


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (17. Juni 2003)

http://www.colorschemer.com

Mit dem Programm kannst du zwar nicht unbedingt Stimmungen ermitteln, dafür aber sehr gut sehen, welche Farben zusammenpassen.


----------



## Crake (17. Juni 2003)

*wow*

ich danke dir! das ist echt genau das, was ich gesucht habe! ist natürlich nen ganz schöner schmöker... aber von nix kommt ja auch nix 
danke nochmal
Crake


----------



## Crake (17. Juni 2003)

ich weiß, eigentlich ist das hier kein bewertungsforum, aber einmal bitte:  

das harmoniert scho ganz gut odeR? (zumindest so gut, daß ichs als desktophintergrundbild verwenden werde und beim anblick nur träume


----------



## Mythos007 (17. Juni 2003)

> aber einmal bitte



Big Brother is watching you ...


----------



## Crake (17. Juni 2003)

*feelin' uncomfortable being watched...*



gibts denn inzwischen nen neues "Bewertungsforum" weil fettepixel ja seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr existiert?
so far
Crake


----------



## Christoph (18. Juni 2003)

nein


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Juni 2003)

good answer ... indeed


----------

